# Crash Course in Java or Self Study?



## thewisecrab (Mar 8, 2009)

As the title suggests, I barely managed to scrape through CS in junior college

The portion mainly consists of Java, which I'm finding hard to comprehend 

The "Complete Reference in Java" has helped me a lot in the pracs exam (thanks to ashu888ashu888 for recommending that book  )

But sadly, I'm unable to apply the same in my written papers. 

With a 3 week vacation now at hand, I'm contemplating joining any local institute for a crash course in Java
[OOPs, near my locality, is not recommending crash course, implying a 5 month integrated course for C++, and Java, that is pretty expensive ]

So, should I prepare for Java on my own? (any online learning system/reference books, etc)

Or is that course my only option?

Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ 

thanx for appreciating my suggestion.. so here im again (luckily, seeing ur thread by mere accident)  to help u out.,. 
----------

Well, since u hv learnt and read JAva from Complete Reference (by Herbert Schildt), u can move onto another book (wich will be relaly fun to read unlike Complete Reference  and this book is called as: Head First-Java (by Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates, Bryan Basham).. 

this is well not actually a reference book,but will instead giv u all those Minute but very PRECIOUS hints, tips, suggestions and pitfall avoidance tips tat u never expected them to be ever found by u in java.. 
-----------------

I hv read that book, and i totally recommend it (even more than Complete reference) but yes, reading complete reference as worth (not to mention a complete pain in the @$$, due to its sheer size..lol..  )

By, reading this HEAD FIRST-JAVA book, u will realise and will REALLY REMEMBER wat the finer tips are.. believe me.. 
--------------

This is NOT the only HEAD FIRST book, there are many like:

1.) HEAD FIRST-JAVA (for core/basic java) -------------------> Rs. 450/- (or search for a pdf version online)
2.) HEAD FIRST- Servlets & JSP (for advance Java) --------------> Rs. 650/- (--ditto--)
3.) HEAD FIRST-EJBs (EJB=Enterprise Java Beans, for adv, Java) ---> Rs. 450/- (--ditto--)
-------------------

FOr any problems, u can PM me 
------------------

If, u hv any friends from NIIT (other ppl, plz no debate as to wether "NIIT is best or worst.." please...) (if not then make them friends), and who are doin Java course from NIIT, ask them the book tat NIIT provides them, the book is NOT of NIIT, but is a SUN SUpplied book wich goes really well wen u read the HEAD FIRST-JAVA book side by side.. 
---------------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 9, 2009)

> 1.) HEAD FIRST-JAVA (for core/basic java) -------------------> Rs. 450/- (or search for a pdf version online)
> 2.) HEAD FIRST- Servlets & JSP (for advance Java) --------------> Rs. 650/- (--ditto--)
> 3.) HEAD FIRST-EJBs (EJB=Enterprise Java Beans, for adv, Java) ---> Rs. 450/- (--ditto--)



nice , i am not a java programmer but i do studied shell programming through online rather than the courses 

much concentrate on the SERVLETS  & JSP --> the applications are dump now a days much going under web technology 

Also try to learn the *J2me* if possible , the micro edition are future hope ---> my friend is earning 75K p/m by doing j2me program on the mobile application


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2009)

+1...
Agreed on the j2me part... seriously..


----------



## fabler (Mar 9, 2009)

yes.. I would suggest to learn java by yourself.. ashu has already show you some nice books. BTW here I used to follow one method to write theory paper of programming language. Here I'm sharing it with you.. may be it help you..

Writing programming language paper is different than writing other theory paper (as per my view). So write the following things as an answer of any question.

suppose there is a question of inheritance in paper.. Write the answer in following way

1. Write brief about inheritance...Don't write too much (don't write 2-3 pages). Write about inheritance types and etc.. 
2. Give Syntax if any. I.e If its ask about control structures then you've to give syntax of control structures.. 
3. Then give an example of inheritance..... (don't write full program here..just a little example)
4. Explain the example..

Over.. you're done.. and yes don't write too many pages.. My one friend used to write 30-40 pages (with supplementary) in exam. And I over my paper in 3-4 paper left in main supplementary.. And I always get more mark then my friend...

hope this trick will help you..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ 

yup, i too recommend tat type of answering technique...  

good one fabler..  (i wud hv repped u, but there is no +Rep icon ..  )


----------



## fabler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks ashu..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ 

not a problem buddy....


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 9, 2009)

Woah!!
Thanks ashu888ashu888, fabler 
The thing is,  I havent read the entire "Complete Reference" book yet, since I doubt whether most of it will be there in the exams.
Most of my classmates have been learning Java from 8th Std., while I jumped into only in FYJC, thus making it difficult for me to comprehend.
I performed well in all my papers, except "CS written" due to that reason 
Generally, is it possible to atleast build a base for Java in about 3 weeks? 
As my 3-week vacation has started now, I'm thinking of sitting down and really get through to Java.
Do I have enough time?
[PS. Parents forcing me to join local class, cant blame them as my marks speak for themselves ]


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 9, 2009)

learning programming in course is really wont help u for good programming skills 

i told u my friend who learned the J2ME in home , he is getting more money 

especially for java , try out more type of typical programs


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 10, 2009)

@ thewisecrab:

Well, buddy that Complete Reference is not a book to be digested and licked fully, page-by-page..  there are many things in tat book which are really not required from a college syllabus point of view.

THe point is, get the HEAD FIRST JAVA book, as u already knw sumthing abt JAVA, tat book will be helpful to make u understand things in a better way.. 

Btw, diod u read my NIIT wala funda ?? in my prev post ?? read it adn tell me if its possible for u, else i will giv u my own SUN book personally so tat u can take a xerox of it.. wenever u tell me to meet u...


----------



## fabler (Mar 10, 2009)

agreed with ashu...you're right bro..


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 10, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ thewisecrab:
> 
> Well, buddy that Complete Reference is not a book to be digested and licked fully, page-by-page..  there are many things in tat book which are really not required from a college syllabus point of view.
> 
> ...


I did get that funda. However, I'll have to see if combo HeadFirstJava and Complete Reference will work or not 
PS. Parents have granted me 15 days to prove myself, so I'll be really studying whatever I can now
Will keep you'll posted about my endeavours 
Thanks a lot 
PS. Woh kaunsa book hai?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 11, 2009)

@ fabler: Thanx buddy.. 

@ thewisecrab: wich book u asking abt ?? tat Niit wala book ?? its name is SUN EDUCATIONAL SERVICES- Java Programming Language SL 275.. this is for Core Java..


----------

